# Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?



## Administrator (15. September 2004)

*Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (15. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*

Also ehrlich gesagt würde ich die CDs den DVDs vorziehen, wenn dann nämlich mehrere Spiele auf einer DVD sind gibt es wieder alle möglichen Probleme mit Patches, etc.
Man siehe PCG DVD Vollversionen


----------



## Dreiundsiebziger (15. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*



			
				NOODLES_SOS am 15.09.2004 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ehrlich gesagt würde ich die CDs den DVDs vorziehen, wenn dann nämlich mehrere Spiele auf einer DVD sind gibt es wieder alle möglichen Probleme mit Patches, etc.
> Man siehe PCG DVD Vollversionen



Ich wäre für die DVDs. Jedoch nur wenn die Spiele bereits auf den neuesten Stand gepacht sind (à la Gold-Edition).


----------



## Worrel (15. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*

Pro Spiel ein Datenträger.
=> Warcraft 3 auf CD, UT2004 auf DVD

rya,
Worrel


----------



## Herr-Sengele (15. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*



			
				Worrel am 15.09.2004 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Pro Spiel ein Datenträger.
> => Warcraft 3 auf CD, UT2004 auf DVD
> 
> rya,
> Worrel



Würde es auch so wünschen. Gemischt halt. Wäre wohl Verschwendung für Warcraft 3 ne DVD zu "verschwenden", genauso wenige möchte ich aber UT2k4 auf 5(?) CD's haben.
Alles gemishct auf DVD halte ich für keine gute Idee, alleine schon wenn die mal verkratzt...
Aber auch so gibt das nur Problem imho.
Von daher würde ich der Umfrage noch einen Punkt hinzufügen in der Art wie von Worrel geschrieben. Bis dahin mach ich mal keine Aussage.
gruß,


----------



## opppo (15. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*

spielesammlung sind ja meist ältere spiele, also sachen die man sich vielleicht auch mit dem hintergedanken kauft, daß die was für den zweitrechner sind, der hat dann bestimmt kein dvd....
hängt also vom spiel ab
spiele mit hoher hardwareanforderung auf dvd
bei den anderen sollte der hersteller seinen kundenkreis halt kennen

da es explizit um sammlung geht:
mehrere spiele auf einer dvd statt jedes auf einer cd wäre für mich hohl
(außer die lasen den cd check weg  )


----------



## Volcom (21. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 15.09.2004 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




DvD : wenn man vom freund eine nach der anderen cd bekommt und verliert ,bekommt man jedesmal eine gebatscht aber bei na dvd bekommt man nu n bissel kloppe und ausserdem wenn schon verlieren dann richtig


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*



			
				Worrel am 15.09.2004 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Pro Spiel ein Datenträger.
> => Warcraft 3 auf CD, UT2004 auf DVD
> 
> rya,
> Worrel



Fände ich auch am Besten. Aber noch wichtiger wäre es, daß es sich dabei um eine wirkliche Vollversion handelt, die man ggf. auch in Zukunft Patchen kann, womit man Mods nutzen kann, etc. Wurde hier ja auch schon angesprochen. Nichts ist ärgerliche als eine angebliche Vollversion, die man nur sehr eingeschränkt nutzen kann.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*



			
				opppo am 15.09.2004 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> spielesammlung sind ja meist ältere spiele, also sachen die man sich vielleicht auch mit dem hintergedanken kauft, daß die was für den zweitrechner sind, der hat dann bestimmt kein dvd....


Ein DVD Laufwerk ist inzwischen fast preiswerter als ein CD Laufwerk. Für unter 19 € ist man stellenweise schon dabei. Von Kopierschutzproblemen bei irgendwelchen alten Laufwerken noch gar nicht gesprochen. So eine Investition würde ja nun wirklich keinen umbringen. Ansonsten könnte man ja auch noch fordern, daß die Games auf Diskette erscheinen.


----------



## ComboX (21. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*

Seh ich auch so. Jedes Spiel bitte auf einem seperaten Datenträger. Aber Spiele die sich auf mehrere CDs verteilen würden bitte in Zukunft auf DVD. Das erspart lästige Wechselorgien und das verpeilte Suchen weil eine von 5 CDs noch bei nem Kumpel rumliegt.


----------



## maxx2003 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*

Ganz klar auf DVD  
Wer auf CD´s setzt, ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*

Ich setzte glasklar auf DVD.   

1.) Wenn ich mir z.B. mal die letzten News anschaue:
"HL2 auf 6 (sechs!!!) CD´s - Standard Version!"
Was soll´n das???   
Wenn man die DVD holt, hat man ziemlich viele Goodies mit dabei und muß bei der Install nicht 5mal die Schublade quälen!!!

2.) Aber auch bei *Spielesammlungen*, zumindest wenn die in der Final  drauf verewigt sind, ziehe ich die DVD vor! Nimmt nicht so viel Platz weg und ist leichter archivierbar.

zu 1.) Ist deshalb wichtig, weil bei ner Spielesammlung mit 10 Spielen die durchschnittlich 3 CD´s haben, wären das dann 30 CD´s!


----------



## HanFred (29. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*



			
				maxx2003 am 23.09.2004 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klar auf DVD
> Wer auf CD´s setzt, ist selber Schuld.



also wer jetzt noch auf CDs setzt, ist IMO sogar steinblöd


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (30. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*

Pro Spiel ein Datenträger. Welcher, ist mir egal.


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 30.09.2004 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Pro Spiel ein Datenträger. Welcher, ist mir egal.



diese lösung ist im hinblick auf kopierschutzprobleme vielleicht besser, als mehrere games auf eine DVD zu packen. ausser es ist, wie gesagt, eine auf den aktuellen stand gepatchte version.


----------



## Blackeye01 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*

Ich bin eindeutig für DVD! 
Was will ich mit tausenden von CDs! Lieber so viel Spiele wie möglich auf eine DVD! Fast alle haben ein DVD-Laufwerk und man kann ja auch etwas vorsichtig sein, dann verkratzt sie schon nicht!
Und falls doch: es is ja doch nur ne Spielesammlung!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*



			
				Blackeye01 am 30.09.2004 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin eindeutig für DVD!
> Was will ich mit tausenden von CDs! Lieber so viel Spiele wie möglich auf eine DVD! Fast alle haben ein DVD-Laufwerk und man kann ja auch etwas vorsichtig sein, dann verkratzt sie schon nicht!
> Und falls doch: es is ja doch nur ne Spielesammlung!



Du hast nur bei deiner Meinung nicht daran gedacht, daß wenn möglichst alle Games auf eine DVD kommen es zwangsläufig zu Problemen bei der Erkennung als Originaldisk kommen wird. D.h. diese Sammlungen wird man weder online spielen können, noch Updates oder Patches nutzen können.


----------



## opppo (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Datenträger würden Sie bei einer PC-Spielesammlung bevorzugen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2004 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> opppo am 15.09.2004 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



für mich ist es nicht zu teuer und ich fordere auch keine disketten 
ich habe geschrieben wie ich den markt sehe und der ist träge in der hinsicht
sehen übrigens andere leute im bezug auf den amimarkt auch so 
es geht nicht immer darum was praktischer oder logischer wäre
es geht darum wie die zielgruppe wirklich ist


----------

